# Kenji growing up



## PolarDog (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello Everyone 
I just thought I'd add a little bit of Kenji growing up on here!
He is just over 5 months now, we got him at 10 weeks,


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Lookit that smile!!!!! Sooo pretty!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

He looks like a stuffed animal got up and started walking around!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Love the fluff ball <3


----------



## Averyismypei (May 24, 2010)

so adorable soo fluffy!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Aaah, so fluffy! How big is he now?

I find Japanese Spitz and Volpino Italinos very interesting... I think if you put both of them beside an American Eskimo you'd be hard pressed to figure out which was which, and I just find it interesting that three nearly-identical dogs were bred in different regions.


----------



## PolarDog (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone 
Kenji is little over 5 months now and I think he has nearly reached his adult size, most of his adult teeth are in now too, so no more teething! (hooray) 
I can also see some of his adult fur coming in on his back, he is loosing his puppy fuzz

Here are some recent photos of Kenji


----------



## PolarDog (Oct 11, 2014)

Just some recent pictures of Kenji on his walk


----------



## PolarDog (Oct 11, 2014)

Just thought it was time to upload a couple more pictures


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Kenji is so cute!!


----------



## JordanWalker (Jan 30, 2015)

Kenjie is such an adorable dog. I love all his pics. All I can is WOW. I'm sure that my niece would love to see his pics. I will share this to her. She also loves to have a fluffy dog.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG what a cutie...sorry for being ignorant but really what is the difference between a japanese spitz, an american eskimo, and a volpino italiano?


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

What's his personality like? I've always been drawn to cute little sptiz breeds.


----------



## PolarDog (Oct 11, 2014)

kcomstoc said:


> OMG what a cutie...sorry for being ignorant but really what is the difference between a japanese spitz, an american eskimo, and a volpino italiano?


Haha it really is hard to tell the difference! I'm not too sure there is too much difference but I'm sure they would have different personalities, all I know is the Japanese Spitz is the smallest of the three


----------



## PolarDog (Oct 11, 2014)

chimunga said:


> What's his personality like? I've always been drawn to cute little sptiz breeds.


He's the sweetest dog i've ever known, he is really attached to me haha, I'd say he's a mummy's boy. 
It's quite odd because of the spitz in him, he is meant to be a loud little dog but he rarely barks, he's a really quiet, gentle dog. 
I'm just amazing at how quickly he picks up on things! he is soo trainable and he just loves his training sessions every day, he picks up on things really quickly. 
He is great with other dogs, but he wants them to play gentle with him, but he much prefers getting attention from people! haha


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

He's so adorable. It's unbelievable. 

In a way he reminds me of a Polar Bear.:wink:


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

So cute and fluffy! I wish I could pet him.


----------



## PolarDog (Oct 11, 2014)

Some photos of Kenji at the park today, it's a bit hot for him though.


----------



## PolarDog (Oct 11, 2014)

The Cone Of Shame
(Poor Bubba)


----------



## PolarDog (Oct 11, 2014)

Some recent photos of Kenji


----------



## PolarDog (Oct 11, 2014)

7 months


----------

